# operative report/path report



## codedog (Apr 7, 2010)

What is the actual diagnosis do you go by 
    the operative report says post operative dx or the path dx.
 The reason why I ASK , sometimes the doc would state   mass excsion -which is usually a code on a benign code  -  ex 216.9, but when path report comes back its a 706.2 sebaceous  cyst. Which one do you tend to follow .


----------



## elenax (Apr 9, 2010)

I go by the path...


----------



## magnolia1 (Apr 9, 2010)

As an Amb. Surg. coder, any time a lesion removal is done I wait for and utilize the Path result.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 9, 2010)

trent123 said:


> What is the actual diagnosis do you go by
> the operative report says post operative dx or the path dx.
> The reason why I ASK , sometimes the doc would state   mass excsion -which is usually a code on a benign code  -  ex 216.9, but when path report comes back its a 706.2 sebaceous  cyst. Which one do you tend to follow .



A mass is not a benign code unless path says it is benign.  I would always go by the path.


----------



## codedog (Apr 9, 2010)

path it is -thanks


----------

